

Founder of DreamIt Ventures - Steven Welch - Running For Congress - keltecp11
http://welchforpa.com/

======
ashishk
I'm very glad this guy is running. Education and technology should be top
priorities for our country. I would trust an early stage investor would
understand this better than most.

~~~
vaksel
1 spot in the congress won't affect anything. To see real change in the
priorities, you'd need to replace all of those old farts in congress who are
standing in the way of the progress, because they think the real world is the
same as it was 50 years ago.

------
keltecp11
You will notice his website is VERY interactive and has almost a hacker news
kinda points system for user generated campaign agenda content.

~~~
vaksel
that's actually a problem. The site is blank if you don't have javascript
enabled.

There should be some basic alternative version for those people

